# Trolling motor bent shaft repair.



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

Hope this helps a save a few of you a few dollars.

After hitting a stump in Conroe it was either $70.00 for a new shaft or fix this bent one. It did have about a 6-8 inch offset now less than an inch. Fixed with a home made press that, (almost) everyone has. Hook up your trailer, remove the jack wheel, grab some blocks and you have a press. Go slow! Any ?s just PM me.

Disclaimer: I wouldn't recomend this with a foot control. The (now less bent) shaft will put strain on the cables and cause something else to break.


----------

